# Heat transfer over hoodies with front pockets



## Ezza (Feb 11, 2009)

I am having a hard time heat pressing on hoodies with the front pockets. I have increased the pressure but I still can not get my design to completely transfer onto the sweatshirt. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are you actually transferring on the pocket? If not, make sure the pocket portion of the hoodie is not in the press. Have it hang off the side/bottom.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Also, I feed the hoodie over the platen so only press on one layer of fleece. (This is really only possible on a 15x15.) 

If you have a larger platen, you may need to use a teflon pillow under your pressing area so build it up so the pocket seaming isn't causing problems.


----------



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

I was gonna suggest a mousepad under the area to lift it up. The teflon pillows work great too.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I use the t pad it for pressing over seams I purchased it here HEAT PRESS ESSENTIALS,tee Square it, Logo it, teflon sheets, T Shirt Transfer Paper. JPSS. Jet Pro SofStretch, supplies Mike


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

Are you using a teflon pillow?


----------

